# OGF Fall ATV Jamboree



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Headed to Hatfield McCoy TrailFest Thurs-Sun this weekend (October 4-7th). It's an awesome time if you're looking to get away with your buddies and ride! I was going to try and see if any OGF members would like to try and put together a fall ATV ride together? Maybe we can get together the first weekend in November? I ride Wellsville, Hillsville PA, and some other spots but would be open to go anywhere. It would be awesome if someone had property that we can all ride on. Either way we should try to put something together. Feel free to post suggestions please!

Another good riding spot would be Crows Canyon. It's not to far for me (like 2 hours from Cleveland) and it has everything. MX track, trails, kids track, etc.


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Heard about the jamboree a couple months ago. Us and another couple are making our first trip there going down Oct 12-14. We're taking the wives and rangers going to Gilbert and riding the rock house trail. Only because I have a Polaris this site is very informative http://www.polarisatvforums.com/forums/index.php It has all sections of the country trail riding and talks about WV trails. The other couple we are going with, we hunt on his property 250 acres with a total to ride approx. 1000 acres of private land around Barnesville. Its very nice, we are going to Gilbert for a change of scenery.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

I love that site! Has been very informative if ive ever had any questions!!! Goodluck on your trail riding!!! I would like to put something together through OGF to get everyone together and riding!! Would be awesome!


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

I hear Wayne National Forest has a lot of trails and has free camping at the trail heads, if you don't think thieves will get your stuff. http://www.atvaonline.com/Riding/WhereToRide/OHWayneNtlForest.aspx
The fee is $12. a day or $45. a season, not outragous. HMT in WV is $50. for an out of stater. There are towns close to the trailheads of the Wayne NF, with motel rooms.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

A group of guys and I are planning a trip to head down too Wayne next weekend the 20th and 21st. I have been calling EVERYWHERE to book a cabin or something for the night and everything is booked up.....anyone on here know of anywhere or own/lease somewhere we could rent for the night of the 20th? group of 4-6 married guys with our last getaway for the riding season before winter hits. If not thats okay I just figured it'd be worth a shot.....does not have to have that many beds we will either make it work or bring cots! Thanks guys.


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

Wayne National atv trails SUCKS!!!! There was a time that it was a great place but with anything it changes... It all started with Obama, the money that he gave to states to fix the road system. Some of that money went to that WNF Atv trails... With that came graval on a bunch of the trails then the *Police.* If you are camping on WNF trail heads don't leave any beer in the cooler out side of your camper or in your hand by a fire. You will be ticketed... I must stay in the camper...

Gun season we were camping at a trail head one of the officers walked his drug dog around every camp site at the trail head.. That action was the last straw I will never camp there and I doubt I will ever ride there again.. State passes went up. State troopers poping out behind trees stoping people.. If you ride through the trailhead area be prepared to be stoped and checked (everyone in the group)... This isn't every time we were there but enough that I will not be a victom.

That is what WNF ATV riding has become... I have been riding there for 20+ years and it was great but I refuse to feel like I am in Russia. We always have all of our I's dotted and T's crossed. But I go there to get away from things not to get harrasted.. So never again will a go there to become a victom so Joe bob doesn't loss his job from lack of fund's...


----------



## fordman (Sep 23, 2010)

wildman is right. wayne is full of sneaky rangers. i saw the black ranger raid the camp next to ours while they were out riding and guess what. he found beer cans in the trash and a cooler and he came back in the evening and gave them tickets. after he left i told the group what he did and they said he searched ours while we were gone too. i say thats illegal and he should be fired. i still go there but i camp in spots off trailhead and dont do anything illegal. they turned a nice place into a ranger happy hell hole. and the law wonders why nobody respects them anymore. lol hmm wonder why.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

We went down to wayne over the weekend and had a great time.....ended up putting 78 miles onto the quads and didnt see a single ranger....didnt hear anyone talking about them either....trails were nice and the rain helped muddy it up for us! Ive been riding Wayne quite a few times and am yet to run into a Ranger. We also camped at Begleys campground which is connected right to the main trail head that runs into all of them....it was ideal but we will camp somewhere more in the center so you can go in difference directions we rode a lot of the same trails going back and forth from the campground.....leaves were beautiful which helped the scenery even more!


----------



## Benboat (Jan 20, 2008)

I would be up for an OGF ride. Anyone bring their kids or are we thinking a grown up ride? 
Would love to find a place to ride closer to home, northern Ohio.


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Scum Frog, That"s the way it was at H&M trails, we had to ride 30mins before we got to the first junction to other trails. HAd a good time though. We rode four hrs on the trails to the other trail head and the women had enough. It took us 15mins by the road to get back to the cabins.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

I think for the first year it would be smart to run one just with adults....might not be ran the prettiest nor smoothest! LoL then eventually adding the family and so forth especially the women for some good cooking lol....

Header...I am yet to get too H&M and I envy you for going! I would definitely like to put a little more research into it when going to make sure we have a good place to stay with a great allocation with the trails.....the ones we did ride at wayne were fun though....especially this hilltop that was wide open and COVERED in slippery clay style mud....sport quads that were with us hated it but we loved it lol!!

I am thinking if we were able to put something together it wouldnt be until next spring....I would definitely like to do it while it isnt 80 degrees and the bugs arent so bad....an april or may trip would be fun! I will have to get ahold of brandon "shakedown" and see if OGF can put something together!!


----------



## alumcreeker (Nov 14, 2008)

My thoughts for a ride would be perry forest in somerset it's nice and no one patrols it and the trails are just that trails not graveled wide open trails my group goes there a lot and we go every yr for the day after thanksgiving they call it the turkey run 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

